# IBO Targets - How Many?



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

*IBO Targets*

You shoot 2 days at an IBO shoot. And that is 1 round of 20 each day for a total 0f 40. most qualifiers are 1 round of 30.


----------



## bamajk (Apr 30, 2006)

I was thinking of shooting the 1st leg southern qualifier next year and wanted to compare scores from last year. So a complete round at the qualifier would be 30 targets. If you hit all 11s then your total score would be - 330?

I saw some scores that were over 400. I don't understand the math.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

bamajk said:


> I was thinking of shooting the 1st leg southern qualifier next year and wanted to compare scores from last year. So a complete round at the qualifier would be 30 targets. If you hit all 11s then your total score would be - 330?
> 
> I saw some scores that were over 400. I don't understand the math.


The IBO shoots are 2 20 round games so a max score is 440. At the IBO World Championships the top shooters shoot 10 targets on Sunday so the max score would be 550.

I think the "one round of 30" is referring to local state qualifiers not IBO national shoots.


----------



## bamajk (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Justin17 (May 4, 2006)

The IBO National Triple Crown is Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. It is a 40 target shoot. You have to shoot 10 targets, or one course, at a time. You can split up your courses any way you like. For example I can shoot 20 on Friday, 10 on Saturday, and 10 on Sunday. It isn't uncommon for someone to shoot all 40 on Friday. Shooting times are not assigned. I would think that the Southern and National tournaments would use the same format. 

The Worlds uses a different format. You still shoot 40 targets, but you must shoot 20 the first day and 20 the second day. You are also assigned a time at the Worlds, so it is a little more organized.

As stated above local qualifiers around me are all 30 targets, but I have heard of 40 in some areas.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Our qualifiers are always 40 targets, but either 30 or 40 is common. 

At a triple crown event, you have three days to shoot 40 targets. Playing the weather and picking your times to start is always a big question at a triple crown event.


----------



## bamajk (Apr 30, 2006)

Can you shoot multiple rounds or do you just shoot the 40 total and that's it?


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

At a triple event, you won't have any extra time left after the 40. Depending on what class you shoot, you could be on a ten target course for over 3 hours. I've seen the open ranges when you would be lucky to get off in four. My personal nightmare story was a 5 hour ten in Bedford several years ago.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Five hours to shoot ten arrows. No thanks .


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

That's why they carry stools or chairs. I've seen 4 guys spend 20 minutes per target on a regular shoot. They do allow others to shoot through though. That's the Semi-Pro and Pro guys. Most Amateur shooters don't take near as long, but they do take awhile. Tourneys are serious business, and they are serious about it.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bamajk said:


> Can you shoot multiple rounds or do you just shoot the 40 total and that's it?


Where would you find time to shoot more?It tooks us between 6 1/2 to 7 hrs each day to shoot 20 targets at the IBO Worlds this year.


----------

